# Il talento spaventosamente incompreso



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2012)

Discussione dedicata ai fallimenti. Ecco qualche esempio:

[video=youtube;UyL9Gn_7Bg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyL9Gn_7Bg8[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube;m7pSJLnSh3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7pSJLnSh3U[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube;NZEcHpqlWRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZEcHpqlWRg[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube;lrb5Ctsyx7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrb5Ctsyx7c[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Embè?
Guarda che tutti i geni con opere innovative hanno conosciuto fiaschi colossali...
Lo storico epico è pià grande che io conosca è stato la prima a parigi della sagra della primavera!

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_sagra_della_primavera


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non mi dire che ti è piaciuto uno di loro ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non mi dire che ti è piaciuto uno di loro ...


No eh?
Ma dal mio punto di vista ci sono tante cose che non capisco...
Per esempio io non capisco dove sia il talento da comprendere...che so in un Giovanni Allevi!
La sua musica è fatta così:

Il sole è bello
Come è bello il sole
Bello è il sole
Ma il sole splende
Splende e fa luce
Slpende perchè è caldo
Oh mamma mia
Il sole è bello.

Allora a conti fatti preferisco quei disastri lì' sopra no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ok, mettiamolo allora così ... la gente che si presenta a un provino ci va perché vogliono andare alla TV e fin qui lo posso capire. Quel che invece non va con questi "talenti" e che si sentono parte di qualcosa molto ben funzionante come se fossero ingredienti indispensabili.

Faccio un esempio: chiedono provini di ballo e mi presento io, convitissimo che le mie innate doti siano a gradimento di largo pubblico. Sicuramente non è sbagliato del tutto, ma non sono ballerino e non posso produrre una sequenza convincente. Quindi, se mi presento è inevitabile finire il TV, ma non per lo scopo che mi sono sognato. Invece, quando chiederanno provini comici, con lo stesso numero faccio piegare il pubblico in due.

Di tutta questa gente avrei apprezzato moltissimo se avessero detto: ho provato arrivarci fin qui, tanto vale che vi sorbiate anche lo strazio. E forse l'avrebbero fatto. Perché io credo semplicemente, mancava il buon senso e l'onestà. E hanno pagato un prezzo salatissimo.

Comunque sia, alcuni di questi provini mi hanno fatto male nell'anima, tanto che penso che sia giusto dedicare una discussione al meglio del peggio in questo senso.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*Quanti sogni*

A me fanno pena e tenerezza ... perche' sono vittime di un gioco (?) terribile/crudele ed infernale.


E' la vita, pero' loro ... ... ... un po di buon senso critico no eh?



ECHECAZZZ!


----------



## geko (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No eh?
> Ma dal mio punto di vista ci sono tante cose che non capisco...
> Per esempio io non capisco dove sia il talento da comprendere...che so in un Giovanni Allevi!
> La sua musica è fatta così:
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordissimo! Giovanni Allievi sta alla musica perfino peggio di come Federico Moccia sta alla letteratura!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sarà che ho sbagliato allora tutto nella vita :rotfl:

Viva il peggio!
Viva la puzza!

Quant'è il prossimo provino a X-Factor?


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

*Chiedo*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sarà che ho sbagliato allora tutto nella vita :rotfl:
> 
> Viva il peggio!
> Viva la puzza!
> ...



Ci vai con la panza o da solo? AHAHAH


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2012)

La Bannata Mari' ha detto:


> Ci vai con la panza o da solo? AHAHAH


I trimelli, prego


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I trimelli, prego



E cosa sono?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2012)

I tre gemellini alieni che non vogliono nascere. Tre piccoli Peter Pan.


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

*Ho capito*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I tre gemellini alieni che non vogliono nascere. Tre piccoli Peter Pan.



I Peter Pan ti fanno da coro gregoriano ahahah belli sai, tipo questi e' il massimo:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XdMMyWGt1U&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2012)

Somigliano piuttosto a questi ...


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

*Complimenti!*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Somigliano piuttosto a questi ...
> 
> View attachment 4474



Complimenti, e' pur sempre una famiglia 








PS potresti abilitarmi almeno per i video, chiedo troppo?


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

*OK OK*

Lascia stare ... ignora la mia richiesta ... non voglio darti nessun fastidio, lascia perdere va bene cosi.


Ciao


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2012)

Ora per dispetto quasi quasi :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2012)

Riattivata 

Solo per i video :rotfl:


pssst


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

*EH?*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ora per dispetto quasi quasi :rotfl:






Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Riattivata
> 
> Solo per i video :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Spiega meglio, non ho capito.


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

*URZ*

BULLSHIT non esce niente ho fatto la prova e non e' uscito niente solo il link come prima ... sei un pallaro.Thumbs down


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2012)

maddo', che ne so io ... ora guardo

controllato, è tutto a posto, più di così non posso ... casomai cambia password, no?


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> cambia password




MO, mi sono proprio persa ... cosa me ne faccio della "password"?


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (10 Febbraio 2012)

Guarda qua:

http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...elle-da-lasciare-il-segno?p=878967#post878967


Come ben vedi non esce niente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2012)

La Bannata Mari' ha detto:


> MO, mi sono proprio persa ... cosa me ne faccio della "password"?


parlo del tuo account ovviamente ... ho provato attivare il video per gli ospiti ma non va.


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (11 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> parlo del tuo account ovviamente ... ho provato attivare il video per gli ospiti ma non va.


Ma tu il mio account lo hai "escuso", Bannato.


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (11 Febbraio 2012)

*comunque,*

grazie lo stesso, buonanotte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2012)

La Bannata Mari' ha detto:


> Ma tu il mio account lo hai "escuso", Bannato.


prova


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (11 Febbraio 2012)

*io son pazza ... mica scema*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prova


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2012)

Allora lo disattivo di nuovo, per non metterti in tentazione


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (11 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora lo disattivo di nuovo, per non metterti in tentazione





Ma quale tentazione e tentazione AHAHAH , non mi conosci 

	
	
		
		
	


	





IO sono (quasi) Sempre consapevole&responsabile delle mie scelte e, 
non chiedo sconti, pago il prezzo chiesto per intiero.


Grazie, lo stesso.



Bye Bye Baby


----------



## La Bannata Mari' (11 Febbraio 2012)

*PS*

Proprio perche' Sono : "Un talento spaventosamente incompreso"  Rotfl  Rotfl  Rotfl


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non sei brava a nascondere le lacrime


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2S9zBhLPCA8]http://youtu.be/2S9zBhLPCA8[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;2S9zBhLPCA8]http://youtu.be/2S9zBhLPCA8[/video]


Questo ha fatto malissimo ... è un colpo sotto cintura per chi pratica arti marziali ... brrrr :unhappy:


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non sei brava a nascondere le lacrime


















oramai i video posso postarMELI da sola AHAHAH

[video=youtube;muF73GiqXoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muF73GiqXoE&feature=related[/video]


bye bye babe


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordissimo! Giovanni Allievi sta alla musica perfino peggio di come Federico Moccia sta alla letteratura!


Sono d'accordo anche su questo con te. Sto cominciando a preoccuparmi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> oramai i video posso postarMELI da sola AHAHAH
> 
> bye bye babe


Ecco brava ... deduco che non hai bisogno di sali, vero?


----------



## geko (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo anche su questo con te. Sto cominciando a preoccuparmi.


Ah, ma allora qualche pregio ce l'hai anche tu! Vedi che fai progressi?


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ecco brava ... deduco che non hai bisogno di sali, vero?



Il sale nella capoccia l'ho Sempre avuto, e' nel mio DNA ... ti diro di piu', nella condizione di bannata mi sento piu' protetta/lbera  SI, ci sto proprio BENE  Thumbs up


BRAVO!, hai fatto proprio bene a bannarmi, bravo!


CIAUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2012)

[video]http://dai.ly/arGSCF[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video]http://dai.ly/arGSCF[/video]



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (15 Febbraio 2012)

*quando ce vo ... ahhhhhhhh*

[video=youtube;QE6rgQnv6fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE6rgQnv6fY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Febbraio 2012)

mi spieghi cosa volevi provare? o sei tu troppo avanti o io troppo indietro, ma non l'ho capito. l'unica cosa che capisco che ce l'hai con qualcuno, ma non ha nulla a che fare con i talenti spaventosamente incompresi.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi spieghi cosa volevi provare? o sei tu troppo avanti o *io troppo indietro*, ma non l'ho capito. l'unica cosa che capisco che ce l'hai con qualcuno, ma non ha nulla a che fare con  *i talenti spaventosamente incompresi.*


1) SI! sei lento (quando vuoi 

2) comunque io ce l'ho con i talenti spaventosamente incompiuti ... quando fanno delle uscite a cazzo, punto.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (16 Febbraio 2012)

*e*



Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> 1) SI! sei lento (quando vuoi
> 
> 2) comunque io ce l'ho con i talenti spaventosamente incompiuti ... quando fanno delle uscite a cazzo, punto.



Non sei solo lento seeei anche cecato, vedi SOLO quel che vuoi vedere ... come al solito.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Non sei solo lento seeei anche cecato, vedi SOLO quel che vuoi vedere ... come al solito.


[video=youtube;_ywdfAhBXhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ywdfAhBXhM[/video]

Più che altro povero Admin...per quanto si sforzi non riesce a vedere con i tuoi occhi...poverino...è proprio un incapace...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Poverino vede solo con i suoi occhi...invece che con i tuoi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Non sei solo lento seeei anche cecato, vedi SOLO quel che vuoi vedere ... come al solito.


Bene, prendilo come un segnale che sei incomprensibile. Tutti vediamo solo quel che vogliamo. Ma a te piace lasciare il dubbio. A me no. E per questo chiedo conferma e mi spiego tanto.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gKVIEeHZcKY]http://youtu.be/gKVIEeHZcKY[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;gKVIEeHZcKY]http://youtu.be/gKVIEeHZcKY[/video]





ops sbagliato link...
hahahahhahaha
il testo è wauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu[video=youtube_share;GO-niKoQ69E]http://youtu.be/GO-niKoQ69E[/video]


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2012)

Angela favolosa cubista, fortissima, tante volte mi chiedo come sarò alla sua età, ma è meglio non darmi risposta


----------

